# Kirby Smart news



## mad216 (Jan 9, 2010)

Channel 2 news just reported Kirby Smart had received a written contract from uga and is close to signing it.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 9, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=470924

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=470835


----------



## mad216 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 9, 2010)

Hopefully he will sign  We should know by Monday at the latest. If he doesn't, look for Todd Grantham to be named the new DC.


----------



## twoshoes (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dc*



BlackSmoke said:


> Hopefully he will sign  We should know by Monday at the latest. If he doesn't, look for Todd Grantham to be named the new DC.



If Kirby Smart takes his offer to Alabama, then Kirby will stay at Bama. Not because Bama will pay more for him, but Mark Richt doesn't want someone who doesn't want to be here. Bidding wars end with buyer's remorse.

If Kirby doesn't investigate any counter offers from Bama, then he will likely land at UGA. If UGA calls Kirby home, I think it will be interesting to see who Kirby brings in to fill out his staff.


----------



## Horns (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out footballcoachscoop.com!


----------



## LittleHolder (Jan 10, 2010)

Horns said:


> Check out footballcoachscoop.com!



Horns, lets me and you take the job!  I can be had half that price!  Today only.  Seriously, I hope your boys over at scoop got it right.


----------



## ACguy (Jan 10, 2010)

twoshoes said:


> If Kirby Smart takes his offer to Alabama, then Kirby will stay at Bama. Not because Bama will pay more for him, but Mark Richt doesn't want someone who doesn't want to be here. Bidding wars end with buyer's remorse.
> 
> If Kirby doesn't investigate any counter offers from Bama, then he will likely land at UGA. If UGA calls Kirby home, I think it will be interesting to see who Kirby brings in to fill out his staff.



If that is the case , why is the Rumor that UGA is going to pay him more then double what Bama is paying him ? If Smart is as good as UGA fans hope he is , then CMR will be fired in the next few years.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 10, 2010)

Smarts name also came up for the USF job in the paper today.....????


----------



## andyh2484 (Jan 10, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Smarts name also came up for the USF job in the paper today.....????



 USF Definitely won't happen. Saban has already come out and denounced the concept of making a lateral move to another DC position.  Tells me that he is upset because he is pretty sure it is gonna happen.


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Jan 10, 2010)

Word around the camp fire that I am hearing is that CMR doesn't want to coach but for a few more years.  He wants to do some mission works!  So that may be a door for Smart to come do his time and be a head coach!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 10, 2010)

Richt said he doesn't want to coach anywhere after 2013...  get Kirby in there with a lucrative salary and set him up for the head coach position.


----------



## dwills (Jan 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Richt said he doesn't want to coach anywhere after 2013...  get Kirby in there with a lucrative salary and set him up for the head coach position.



Where are you guys hearing this about CMR being ready to stop coaching in a couple of years? Seems that if this was true, we'd go after will muschamp. I'm also hearing that alabama is counter offering smart, so he may end up staying...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2010)

dwills said:


> Where are you guys hearing this about CMR being ready to stop coaching in a couple of years? Seems that if this was true, we'd go after will muschamp. I'm also hearing that alabama is counter offering smart, so he may end up staying...


The flood gates of the rumor mill. Regardless what happens I think we will all know something Monday. I hope.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 10, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> what is pollack saying on twitter....LOL


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 10, 2010)

andyh2484 said:


> USF Definitely won't happen. Saban has already come out and denounced the concept of making a lateral move to another DC position.  Tells me that he is upset because he is pretty sure it is gonna happen.



USF is looking for a HC and not a DC, so that wouldn't be a lateral move.  Not sure he would make as much kwan there as a HC as he would at UGA or UA as DC though.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 10, 2010)

During the Bama game, they said he was going to interview for the Texas Tech HC job.


----------



## mad216 (Jan 10, 2010)

Texas tech has already filled there HC.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 10, 2010)

David Mills said:


> During the Bama game, they said he was going to interview for the Texas Tech HC job.





mad216 said:


> Texas tech has already filled there HC.



Yep, Tubbs is their guy. The TTech AD also said that he had not contacted and had no intentions of doing so. Sounds like that was pure rumor


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bama can counter offer all they want.  If Kirby is got it in his head that he wants to come home, it's about more than money.  Nomidea what will happen and I'm trying my best not to get my hopes up.  Even if Kirby were to stay at Bammer Grantham would be one heck of a hire.  

Some people think that Grantham is actually the better hire.  They argue that Kirby is the more politically expediant hire for CMR to make.  It's the more popular of the two and it would buy him back any and all good will lost in the last couple of seasons as soon as it was announced.


----------



## tiger1996 (Jan 10, 2010)

A private plane from the airport in Athens  is in bama now.Guess who will be landing in Athens for D-Day


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 10, 2010)

tiger1996 said:


> A private plane from the airport in Athens  is in bama now.Guess who will be landing in Athens for D-Day



How did you come by this information.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 10, 2010)

The plane is actually out of Atlanta from Epps Air Service. It's a King Air and it is registered to Patrick Epps. That plane has been there all day...


----------



## dwills (Jan 10, 2010)

Some of you guys have been spending a little time on dawgrant....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 10, 2010)

dwills said:


> Some of you guys have been spending a little time on dawgrant....



Just had to post that because I personally think it's a crock! YOu know everytime a big hire is in place somewhere, somebody's brother's cousin's 1st wife's new boyfriend's oldest daughter said her baby daddy saw a UGA plane.....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 10, 2010)

mad216 said:


> Texas tech has already filled there HC.


OK, I had been in the woods and haven't seen or heard any news.


----------



## ACguy (Jan 10, 2010)

andyh2484 said:


> USF Definitely won't happen. Saban has already come out and denounced the concept of making a lateral move to another DC position.  Tells me that he is upset because he is pretty sure it is gonna happen.



USF would hire Smart to be the HC. 





Fishingchickenman said:


> Word around the camp fire that I am hearing is that CMR doesn't want to coach but for a few more years.  He wants to do some mission works!  So that may be a door for Smart to come do his time and be a head coach!



If that is true I could see Smart coming to UGA.


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2010)

I hope it's not a DC from the Arizona Cardinals or GB packers.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 10, 2010)

riprap said:


> I hope it's not a DC from the Arizona Cardinals or GB packers.



SERIOUSLY!!! Wow, what a game!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 10, 2010)

Crimson Tide stepping up to try to keep Kirby Smart in Tuscaloosa
By Gentry Estes, Mobile Press-Register
January 10, 2010, 1:06PM

Alabama appears to not be letting defensive coordinator Kirby Smart go to Georgia without a fight.

As reported yesterday, the Bulldogs have offered Smart the same title at UGA and are willing to more than double the roughly $360,000 base salary the Broyles Award winner made this past season at Alabama.

Smart, a UGA graduate, is still thought to be mulling the offer at this point.

ESPN.com's Mark Schlabach is reporting this afternoon that UA officials have told Smart they would "do everything necessary to keep him."

So whether he stays or goes, one can assume that Smart will make a whole lot more money in 2010.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 10, 2010)

David Mills said:


> Crimson Tide stepping up to try to keep Kirby Smart in Tuscaloosa
> By Gentry Estes, Mobile Press-Register
> January 10, 2010, 1:06PM
> 
> ...



See post #22.


----------



## Bullpup969 (Jan 10, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Just had to post that because I personally think it's a crock! YOu know everytime a big hire is in place somewhere, somebody's brother's cousin's 1st wife's new boyfriend's oldest daughter said her baby daddy saw a UGA plane.....


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 10, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Bama can counter offer all they want.  If Kirby is got it in his head that he wants to come home, it's about more than money.  Nomidea what will happen and I'm trying my best not to get my hopes up.  Even if Kirby were to stay at Bammer Grantham would be one heck of a hire.
> 
> Some people think that Grantham is actually the better hire.  They argue that Kirby is the more politically expediant hire for CMR to make.  It's the more popular of the two and it would buy him back any and all good will lost in the last couple of seasons as soon as it was announced.



good theory


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 10, 2010)

I give.... Who is Grantham ?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 10, 2010)

I heard a rumor that a plane from Birmingham landed in Athens tonight.  I've got no way to confirm anything though.  Could be just some accountants coming back from a business trip.  Or it could be a DC.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 10, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> I give.... Who is Grantham ?



Todd Grantham. DL coach with the Dallas Cowboys


----------



## dwills (Jan 10, 2010)

Footballscoop.com is reporting that we have officially hired smart!!!
http://www.dawgrant.com/rant/messagetopic.asp?p=879674


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 10, 2010)

dwills said:


> Footballscoop.com is reporting that we have officially hired smart!!!
> http://www.dawgrant.com/rant/messagetopic.asp?p=879674



Didnt see that you had posted this. Just started a new thread. I didnt see it on dawgrant, but just got a phone call saying the same thing!


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 10, 2010)

David Mills said:


> During the Bama game, they said he was going to interview for the Texas Tech HC job.



They sure did, at the start of the 3rd quarter. Show's you can't believe half of what you hear.


----------



## hookedonbass (Jan 10, 2010)

dwills said:


> Footballscoop.com is reporting that we have officially hired smart!!!
> http://www.dawgrant.com/rant/messagetopic.asp?p=879674




Couldn't help but notice this a little further down that page.

Georgia:
Sources tell FootballCoachScoop that former Defensive Coordinator, Willie Martinez, has met with Head Coach Mark Richt about rejoining the staff.  
According to our sources, Martinez would NOT be the Defensive Coordinator.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 10, 2010)

hookedonbass said:


> Couldn't help but notice this a little further down that page.
> 
> Georgia:
> Sources tell FootballCoachScoop that former Defensive Coordinator, Willie Martinez, has met with Head Coach Mark Richt about rejoining the staff.
> According to our sources, Martinez would NOT be the Defensive Coordinator.



Yea I read that as well. No telling how much validity there is to it. But I can tell you this much. IF we in fact just hired Smart, he is the DC and the DB coach. Seeing as how Willie has always been a DB coach, I can't see them both on staff.


----------



## hookedonbass (Jan 10, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yea I read that as well. No telling how much validity there is to it. But I can tell you this much. IF we in fact just hired Smart, he is the DC and the DB coach. Seeing as how Willie has always been a DB coach, I can't see them both on staff.



Good Point! Didn't think about that.


----------



## dwills (Jan 10, 2010)

Now I just hope that he can bring in jones from new orleans. With smart, jones, garner, and richt we would be a recruiting powerhouse.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 10, 2010)

Rivals is saying he's on board... I'll believe it when I see him with a Georgia tie on sitting next to Richt in front of the press...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 10, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Rivals is saying he's on board... I'll believe it when I see him with a Georgia tie on sitting next to Richt in front of the press...



Amen to that! Hopefully that's what we will see tomorrow. I'm still not 100% certain....but I'm feeling a lot more confident now than I was yesterday


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 10, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Rivals is saying he's on board... I'll believe it when I see him with a Georgia tie on sitting next to Richt in front of the press...



Me too Greene.  But I like what I'm hearing.


----------



## andyh2484 (Jan 10, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> USF is looking for a HC and not a DC, so that wouldn't be a lateral move.  Not sure he would make as much kwan there as a HC as he would at UGA or UA as DC though.



You misunderstood me, I am referring to Smart making the lateral move to be the DC at UGA. That is what Saban was denouncing.  Like I said, Saban would not comment if it wasn't a serious concern to him.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 11, 2010)

andyh2484 said:


> You misunderstood me, I am referring to Smart making the lateral move to be the DC at UGA. That is what Saban was denouncing.  Like I said, Saban would not comment if it wasn't a serious concern to him.



Well....you understood what I meant didn't you ? 
USF wouldn't pay as much to a HC as UGA would to a _valuable DC_ Or at least I don't think they would.  Iam not sure what Leavitt made as HC @ USF anyway.  I figure Saban would look at KS coming to UGA for a  DC  position as a lateral move.  Does that make better sense ?

I just got an "A" in english composition, so you would think I could write something that made sense  Sorry if I confused you.


----------



## andyh2484 (Jan 11, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Well....you understood what I meant didn't you ?
> USF wouldn't pay as much to a HC as UGA would to a _valuable DC_ Or at least I don't think they would.  Iam not sure what Leavitt made as HC @ USF anyway.  I figure Saban would look at KS coming to UGA for a  DC  position as a lateral move.  Does that make better sense ?
> 
> I just got an "A" in english composition, so you would think I could write something that made sense  Sorry if I confused you.



No confusion here big guy, We are on the same page.  

Originally, I was speaking of the DC job at UGA being the lateral move, but you thought I was talking about the DC job at USF.  That's where you fell off the tracks. 

You must have paid that teacher off somehow to get that "A".


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 11, 2010)

No payoff; it was my stunning good looks, and my charming personality. I think I was almost the sme age as my professor.

I must have read that you were referring to KS moving to USF as a HC job. Who really knows what I readYou see, one of the first things to go when you get as old as I am is the eyes.  The other stuff quits working a little later
Hearing, bladder, sense of smell, etc.

So what is the deal with KS now ? Did "Momma call" yet ? 
I would love tosee him back in Athens, but I guess we'll have to wait and see how the Bank of Bama responds.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

Well for any of those who read into this kind of stuff, a plane left Ben Epps this a.m. for Tuscaloosa and is scheduled to return at 3:10cst...

http://flightaware.com/live/flight/N998JB


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Well for any of those who read into this kind of stuff, a plane left Ben Epps this a.m. for Tuscaloosa and is scheduled to return at 3:10cst...
> 
> http://flightaware.com/live/flight/N998JB



BAMA just hired Mark Richt as our new OC...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> BAMA just hired Mark Richt as our new OC...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

Hearing that Bama has matched the offer and is discussing HCiW


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Hearing that Bama has matched the offer and is discussing HCiW



...what is it with this "HCiw" thing? is this a new pay grade?
...a "right of fist refusal" thing?
...geez, take the job, do the job, and see how things fall,...like all of us other poor souls


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> ...what is it with this "HCiw" thing? is this a new pay grade?
> ...a "right of fist refusal" thing?
> ...geez, take the job, do the job, and see how things fall,...like all of us other poor souls



I agree Rip. Supposedly a guy I'm friends with knows a guy in the UA Ath Dept and that is what is being said. I don't believe it, but who knows


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I agree Rip. Supposedly a guy I'm friends with knows a guy in the UA Ath Dept and that is what is being said. I don't believe it, but who knows



...my "ear on the wall" ain't talkin much, but he knows something...got a frat bro who is a trustee,...nothing but a wink and a grin.
I think Smart will Coach at UGA....at some point with in the next 3 years, maybe this year, maybe after...probably not DC...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Hearing that Bama has matched the offer and is discussing HCiW



NOOOOO!!!!!
If he stays.... great. If he leaves....fine. But i can't stand the whole "coach in waiting" thing.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 11, 2010)

C'mon over to the septic tank Kirby.........


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> NOOOOO!!!!!
> If he stays.... great. If he leaves....fine. But i can't stand the whole "coach in waiting" thing.



He's staying


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> He's staying



Confirmed?


----------



## erniesp (Jan 11, 2010)

680 the fan just reported he is staying in Bama


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 11, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Confirmed?



http://blog.al.com/bamabeat/2010/01/nick_saban_says_kirby_smart_ha.html


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Jan 11, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Confirmed?



http://www.tidesports.com/article/2...1?Title=Saban-announces-Smart-will-stay-at-UA


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 11, 2010)

Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 11, 2010)

NEWS FLASH !!!!

Ticket prices increase at Bryant-Denney Stadium !!

Good luck KS. I really hope he continues to do well.


----------

